# [Kaufberatung] 27",144hz, WQHD, (G-SYNC)



## DEZMIR (21. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

da demnächst neue Monitore mit 144hz, WQHD und unter anderem mit (G-SYNC) auf dem Markt kommen, habe ich mir mal zwei Exemplare herausgesucht die ich mir etwas näher ansehen möchte.

Ich hatte bereits den Asus Swift PG278Q für ganze 2 Tage, danach fing der Monitor an alles verschwommen anzuzeigen (ROG Foren sind voll mit diversen Problemen) RMA wollte ich mir nicht antun. Ansonsten TOP-Gerät...

Ich selbst besitze eine MSI GTX 970.

Für mich sollte der Monitor folgende Kriterien erfüllen: 27", 144hz, WQHD und evtl wieder G-SYNC. Bin mir aber nicht sicher inwiefern sich G-SYNC für mich wirklich lohnen würde. Selbstverständlich benutze ich den Monitor ausschließlich für Games.


Zurück zu den zwei Monitoren:

Ich beschränke mich erstmal auf die offensichtlichen Eckdaten der Monitore. Tests gibt es logischerweise noch nicht.


1. Acer Predator XB270HUbprz (~749€)


PRO+

+ 27"
+ IPS
+ 144hz
+ WQHD
+ G-SYNC

CONTRA-

- Das Design ist für mich nicht unbedingt ein Blickfang
- 4ms Reaktionszeit wg. IPS Panel, allerdings wird geschrieben das der Unterschied nicht wirklich groß zwischen 4ms & 2ms ist. 




2. BenQ XL2730Z (~659€)

PRO+

+27"
+144hz
+WQHD
+Design 
+1ms

CONTRA-

- Kein G-SYNC

Vielleicht könnt ihr mal eure Erfahrungen posten, was gaming mit IPS angeht. Ich bin da wirklich sehr unentschlossen.

MfG


----------



## JoM79 (21. Februar 2015)

Also zuerst mal, wenn dein Monitor Probleme macht, dann lass ihn tauschen.

Du musst warten bis die Monitore und Tests dazu draussen sind, ansonsten kann dir keiner was zu den Monitoren sagen.
Ob du Gsync nuten willst, kannst du doch anhand des Asus PG278Q selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Technetium (21. Februar 2015)

Die Reaktionszeit von 4ms kannst du nicht als negativ Argument anrechnen, aufgrund der Tatsache, dass die durchschnittliche Reaktionszeit eines Menschen bei 200-300ms liegt. Du würdest den Unterschied zwischnen 1ms und 4ms nie im Leben merken können, weil unsere Nerven die Daten zu langsam transportieren. Anschließend müssen diese Informationen im Gehirn verarbeitet werden und die Daten müssen wieder züruck zum Muskel über die Nervenbahnen gesendet werden.  Somit ist es für  einen Menschen nicht merkbar, ob der Display einen Delay von 1ms bzw, 4ms hat.


----------



## Kerkilabro (21. Februar 2015)

Ab März soll es ja soweit sein. 1440p IPS 144Hz 27'' GSYNC...Also ich freue mich darauf, denn dann puzeln die Preise der 1080p Monitore, hoffe ich mal 
Acer XB270HU und XG270HU: Weltweit erster Gaming-Monitor mit G-Sync, IPS-Panel, 144 Hz und 1440p

Denn ich bin ganz heiß auf einen 144Hz 24''er,


----------



## JoM79 (21. Februar 2015)

Was hat denn bitte die Reaktionszeit eines Menschen mit der Geschwindigkeit zur Aufnahme von Daten zu tun?
Wenn man danach geht was du schreibst, dürfte man keinen Unterschied zwischen 120Hz und 60Hz sehen.


----------



## Atent123 (21. Februar 2015)

Technetium schrieb:


> Die Reaktionszeit von 4ms kannst du nicht als negativ Argument anrechnen, aufgrund der Tatsache, dass die durchschnittliche Reaktionszeit eines Menschen bei 200-300ms liegt. Du würdest den Unterschied zwischnen 1ms und 4ms nie im Leben merken können, weil unsere Nerven die Daten zu langsam transportieren. Anschließend müssen diese Informationen im Gehirn verarbeitet werden und die Daten müssen wieder züruck zum Muskel über die Nervenbahnen gesendet werden.  Somit ist es für  einen Menschen nicht merkbar, ob der Display einen Delay von 1ms bzw, 4ms hat.



Verwechsel nicht Imput Lag mit Reaktionszeiten.
Zudem ist unser Gehirn an die Verzögerung gewöhnt und blendet sie aus.
Verstärkt diese sich aber fällt es schon auf.


----------



## DEZMIR (21. Februar 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Also zuerst mal, wenn dein Monitor Probleme macht, dann lass ihn tauschen.



Wer einen knapp 700€ Monitor auf den Markt wirft der nicht einmal 2 Tage hält, bekommt keine weitere Chance mehr. Ich mein allein durch das tauschen wird es nicht besser. Der Fehler ist verbreitet und es ist angeblich nur Glück ob man ein fehlerfreies Gerät erhält. Bei manchen tritt es nach 2 Monaten auf, bei manchen eben nach 2 Tagen. Tickende Zeitbombe..  wer Zeit und Nerven hat kann das gerne sich so oft tauschen lassen bis er ein Fehlerfreies Gerät erhält.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Du musst warten bis die Monitore und Tests dazu draussen sind, ansonsten kann dir keiner was zu den Monitoren sagen.



Das hatte ich ja bereits geschrieben.. ging mir eigentlich nur um die Eckdaten bzw. wie ihr das seht zwecks IPS+Gaming. Ich hab da keine Erfahrung.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Ob du Gsync nuten willst, kannst du doch anhand des Asus PG278Q selbst entscheiden.



Das ist ja das Problem. Das Design des Acer's gefällt mir eben nicht, da müsste die IPS Eigenschaft schon sehr punkten das ich darüber hinwegsehen kann. #
Allerdings ne GTX haben aber G-SYNC nicht nutzen können ist auch wieder blöd.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Februar 2015)

Naja du kannst nicht IPS+60Hz mit IPS+144Hz vergleichen.
Keiner wird dir sagen können wie gut das funktioniert.
Ich kann ja auch nicht von der Leistung eines 60Hz TN auf einen 144Hz schliessen.
Selbst bei den 144Hz Modellen gibt es noch Unterschiede.
Deswegen muss ja auch Tests abwarten wie der jeweilige Hersteller das jeweils implementiert hat.
Die Eckdaten sind da ziemlich uninteressant, weil viele Monitore die gleiche Eckdaten haben, aber völlig unterschiedlich performen.


----------



## Wurstie (24. Februar 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Deswegen muss ja auch Tests abwarten wie der jeweilige Hersteller das jeweils implementiert hat.



Hier ist schon der erste Test
Acer Predator XB270HU Review - TFT Central

Acer und AUO haben den Overdrive erstklassig implementiert - er skaliert je nach Refresh mit und bringt so die Zeiten für Pixelübergänge weiter runter ohne Überschwinger zu erzeugen!
Die Reaktionszeit ist für ein Paneltyp der IPS Familie exzellent. 
Nicht ganz so schnell wie der TN Swift, aber noch schnell genug für 144hz, wesentlich schneller als die übertakteten Koreaner.

60hz:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/acer_xb270hu/normal_60.png
144hz:
http://www.tftcentral.co.uk/images/acer_xb270hu/normal_144.png


----------



## JoM79 (24. Februar 2015)

Oh heute neu, schneller als erwartet.
Muss ich nachher gleich mal lesen.


----------



## Kurry (24. Februar 2015)

*[Kaufberatung] 27&quot;,144hz, WQHD, (G-SYNC)*

Jep, der hat super abgeschnitten! Ich kann es kaum erwarten dass der Lieferbar wird!

@Topic
Ich nehme bei dem Preissegment Gsync noch mit!


----------



## Mottekus (25. Februar 2015)

das sieht doch schonmal ganz schick aus


----------



## JoM79 (25. Februar 2015)

Finde den von der Reaktionszeit her schon fast grenzwertig.
Ja er ist schnell, aber knapp 5ms sind bei 144Hz shon relativ viel.
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn da etwas mehr tearing bei rum kommt.
Ich weiss, wäre egal dank Gsync, aber es gibt bestimmt auch Leute mit AMD Karte die ihn nutzen wollen.


----------



## DEZMIR (28. Februar 2015)

Werde mir auf jeden Fall den Acer Predator XB270HU genauer ansehen. Nach langem überlegen, möchte ich nicht auf G-SYNC verzichten und nach dem Test, kann ich erstmal nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Kurry (14. März 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Finde den von der Reaktionszeit her schon fast grenzwertig.
> Ja er ist schnell, aber knapp 5ms sind bei 144Hz shon relativ viel.
> Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn da etwas mehr tearing bei rum kommt.
> Ich weiss, wäre egal dank Gsync, aber es gibt bestimmt auch Leute mit AMD Karte die ihn nutzen wollen.



Die AMD Leute sollten dann auch eher zum Freesync Bruder greifen (XG270HU).

Erste Berichte aus dem Luxx zum XB sind sehr positiv, meinen muss ich noch anschließen [emoji5]️ 2ms mehr response time bei weniger Lag / Overshoot und IPS als beim ROG haben die Entscheidung eigentlich leicht gemacht.


----------



## JoM79 (14. März 2015)

Der Inputlag ist echt super, wobei die Reaktionszeit bei 144Hz schon arg am Limit ist.
Nur die Namensgebung bei Acer ist ein wenig blöd, der XB hat G-Sync und der XG hat Freesync, anders herum wäre sinnvoller gewesen.


----------



## Mottekus (16. März 2015)

wobei, wie in einem anderen Thread schon festgetsellt der XB ein IPS und der XG ein TN-Panel hat.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (16. März 2015)

Jop der Asus soll der einzigste mit Freesync sein.
Meinste jetzt den Acer mit der Reaktionszeut unter 144Hz wo steht die denn?
Ah ok für IPS ist das doch aber super zumals eh mehr aufm Lag ankommt als alles andere und der ist 1A da gibts nix drann zu meckern.


----------



## DEZMIR (18. März 2015)

Laut einer Internetbewertung vom Acer Predator XB270HUbprz:

"Das Gerät ansich ist sehr gut dank des IPS Panels und der 144hz. Wollte mein Asus Swift Rog ersetzen, jedoch gibt es hier anscheinend starke qualitative Streuung. Mein 1 sowie 2 Gerät, litten unter deutlichem IPS Glowing in der unteren rechten Ecke. Zu sehen bei dunklen Spielszenen. Aus Schwarz wird dann Gelb, leider sehr störend und hat absolut nicht in der Preisklasse verloren. Da ist der IPS Vorteil klar dahin... Ich hätte dem LCD 5 Sterne gegeben, aber so muß Acer an seinen Herstellungsprozessen noch Hand anlegen, und die geeigneten Fehlerabstellmaßnahmen einleiten und umsetzen!Ein Link zum Glowing: http://www.bilder-upload.eu/show.php?file=a30ab8-1426606705.jpg"


----------



## Leitwolf200 (18. März 2015)

Jo also manche haben wirklich krasses glow aber jetzt kommen schon einige wo es kaum sichtbar ist.
Ob Acer da nochmal was macht  bezweifel ich eher und wenn dann net viel... glow hatt jedes IPS Panel egal ob 200 oder 1500Euro...
Wem das net gefällt brauch ihn ja net kaufen Acer kann auch net zaubern und von heut auf Morgen die IPS Krankheit vernichten.
Wer sichs traut kanns ja selbst richten:p
Klar sinds 750€ ich denke mal aber nur so lange wie es der erste ist und nur 1Händler hat wenn paar mehr Händler da sind wrden se sich schon gegenseitig drücken
Wo war grad bei Händler sind ich finds aber auch eher komisch das nur Alternate ihn vk bei viele steht immer noch 1-3Monate vielleicht will Acer erstmal testen wie das feedback von den Kunden ist und wenns mehr schlecht als recht ist mit glowing oder so das se dann nochmal was ändern.^^
Ich werde so lang tauschen bis ich nen anständigen hab nen gewisses maß ist ok aber net so krass wie bei manchen in anderen Foren.
Hoffe natürlich das der erste gleich perfekt ist hatte meistenns immer glück^^


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2015)

Das ist kein glow, das ist ein Lichthof und der Grund warum ich kein IPS mag.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (18. März 2015)

Glow ist aber Gelb!?
Lichthof haben ja alle IPS und auch TN Panels das einzigste ist VA wo es gut ist.
Ehrlich gesagt ist das Bild von dem so schlecht das man garnet unterscheiden kann was es nun ist oder wo überhaupt was sein soll.
Durch die Cam wird auch vieles verfälscht....
Was ich jetzt immer mal lese da denkt man die Leute hatten noch nie nen IPS und kennen die Krankheiten garnet.
Lichthöfe stören mich Pers. nicht und top schwarz gibts eh nur mit Amoled was noch net da ist von daher wayne.
Blos glow kann nerven wenns ziemlich ausgeprägt ist.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2015)

Glow kann unterschiedliche Farben haben, ist aber bei billigen Monitoren meist weiss und natürlich blickwinkelabhängig.
Lichthöfe sind bei IPS eigentlich immer gelb und nicht wirklich blickwinkelabhängig.
Glow siehst du meist erst bei seitlicher Betrachtung, jedenfall bei kleinen Monitoren.

Für gutes schwarz brauchst du keine Amoled, da reicht VA.
Bei nem guten VA siehst du zwischen ausgeschaltet und an mit komplett schwarz so gut wie keinen Unterschied.


----------



## DEZMIR (18. März 2015)

Ist dieses Problem jetzt eigentlich "Jammern" auf hohem Niveau? Weil jeder quatscht ja immer was anderes. In wiefern kann man sich dann noch auf Bewertungen verlassen? Nur noch durchs testen?


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2015)

Das du bei IPS glow bei seitlicher Betrachtung hast und vermehrt Lichthöfe in den Ecken ist eigentlich normal.
Aber irgendwie wollen es viele nicht bemerken oder denken das soll so sein.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (18. März 2015)

Jop viele übertreibens halt auch öfters mal
Da hilft wirklich nur selber anschauen.
Ok bei leuten die VA gewohnt sind kann ich das verstehen wenn se auf einmal Glow haben was se bei VA nicht hatten ist wie mit IPS und Amoled einmal Amoled ist IPS im Handy bereich Augenkrebs^^
Du musst halt wählen zwischen  super schwarz dafür blasse Farben(und das ist mM) oder IPS mit knallige Farben dafür halt etwas glow und nicht ganz so gute ausleuchtung  und schwarz wie VA.
Ich bleib auf jedenfall bei IPS VA konnte mich Bildtechnisch bis aufs schwarz so garnicht überzeugen.


----------



## Atent123 (18. März 2015)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Jop viele übertreibens halt auch öfters mal
> Da hilft wirklich nur selber anschauen.
> Ok bei leuten die VA gewohnt sind kann ich das verstehen wenn se auf einmal Glow haben was se bei VA nicht hatten ist wie mit IPS und Amoled einmal Amoled ist IPS im Handy bereich Augenkrebs^^
> Du musst halt wählen zwischen  super schwarz dafür blasse Farben(und das ist mM) oder IPS mit knallige Farben dafür halt etwas glow und nicht ganz so gute ausleuchtung  und schwarz wie VA.
> Ich bleib auf jedenfall bei IPS VA konnte mich Bildtechnisch bis aufs schwarz so garnicht überzeugen.



Welche VAs hast du den gesehen ?
Das IIama AMVA+ Panel ist momentan so eine Art über Panel da es bessere Farben hat als die meisten IPS Monitore und die Reaktionszeiten fast auf TN nivo sind zudem die Vorteile von VA.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2015)

Im Asus VN279QLB ist ja auch das AMVA+ drin und da war das Bild auch super.


----------



## Atent123 (18. März 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Im Asus VN279QLB ist ja auch das AMVA+ drin und da war das Bild auch super.



Da steht nur AMVA (ohne +)


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2015)

Hier aus dem Prad Test:
*Einleitung**Asus* definiert mit seiner VN-Serie Slimline-Monitore neu. Der von uns getestete *Asus* *VN279QLB*weist bei einer Diagonale von 27 Zoll einen nur 8 mm breiten Displayrahmen auf und eignet sich damit besonders gut für den Multimonitorbetrieb.Neben hoher ergonomischer Flexibilität und großer Blickwinkelstabilität bietet der *FullHD*-*Monitor* mit*AMVA+ Panel* auch einen praktischen *MHL*-Eingang für den direkten Anschluss für Handys, die über diese Schnittstelle einfach aufladbar sind.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (19. März 2015)

Ich hatte den Iiyama XB24HSU und mir gefiel er von den Farben mal so garnet also da war wenn ichs mal krass sage kein unterschied zum TN zu sehen einstellungen hatte er ja auch nicht sonderlich viel gehabt...
So schnell wie TN naja eher nicht das trifft für die Verzögerungszeit vielleicht  zu aber nicht beim Bildwechsel Lag war wie gesagt nicht vorhanden aber ne unschärfe in spiele sogar bei kleinsten bewegungen was ich auch nur bei VA bemerkt hab.
Klar haste das bei 60Hz TN auch aber nicht so das es einen ins Auge springt.
IPS ist VA technisch was Performance angeht immer noch überlegen obwohl es sich mit dem neuen Panel sehr verbessert hat.

Wie gesagt ist das mMn dazu und soll auch keinen von VA Panel abhalten jede Panelart hat halt seine nach und vorteile.
Jetzt mit dem neuen Acer macht IPS wieder nen gewaltigen sprung nach vorne.


----------



## JoM79 (19. März 2015)

IPS ist nicht schneller als VA, das nimmt sich nicht wirklich viel.
Und der Unterschied von VA zu TN ist klar am Kontrast erkennbar, alleine das reicht schon.
Wenn es alle 3 Technologien mit 144Hz gäbe, wäre meine Rangfolge ganz klar VA-TN-IPS.
Denn so toll wie IPS sein soll, ist es dann doch wieder nicht.
Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung und geht nach meinen Vorlieben und Dingen die ein Monitor haben sollte oder auch nicht.


----------

